# Bout Time to GUMBO 12-1-18



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Gumbo party!!!
Lane's Annual Gumbo party to celebrate the end of "H" season and just another reason to have fun with friends. 


DATE: December 1st Saturday starting at 3 p.m.
LOCATION: 1676 College Pkwy Gulf Breeze
BRING: side or appetizer(optional) and your beverage of choice. 

Parking is very limited and the street is narrow. 

YES!!! i'll have TV for the SEC play off.

So put this event on your calendar and Let's GUMBO!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

If I don't get stuck having to work, me the wife and rug rat will be there !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

You know I love to have you and family!! So much history of positive friendships.!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Mark won't do it but I will Bump for Gumbo! irate:


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

What? Lane? No personal invite?


Lucky I saw it here. May not make it though.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Quick UPDATE: Party still a go. A little rain doesn't scare us!! We even fish in the rain!! SEC on the screen. Gumbos (seafood and turkey sausage) on target!! Bring your drinks and let's enjoy. There is always several folks that come for their first gumbo party and surprised with all the friends they meet on PFF!! Newbies always welcome! Just introduce yourself!

Parking update: house to the left of me (north) is vacant with circular drive. Parking is always tight but just be careful of sprinklers and please don't block driveways. 

Drive responsibly and / or assign a DD! On a HAA HAA, if it rains, we will be in close proximity inside....wear unscented deodorant!!! We will be close friend for sure...or as Jason would say FUR SURE!!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Lane
wish we could be there, but our oldest grandchild is having a sweet sixteen bday party... so we will be enjoying the rain up in auburn / opelika.. save some good times for us

rich,tina,beth


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Debbie has talked about this over and over, we will be there Fur Sure


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you Lane. She is the hostess with the mostest...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Gumbo for 100 souls, it was fantastic!!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Awe dang....I missed this.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

where are the pics? Like they say,"pics or it never happened"


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

kahala boy said:


> where are the pics? Like they say,"pics or it never happened"


Facebook


----------

